# Sticky  Community Question: Dad Jokes



## Admin VS

Hello everyone!

We’ve all heard them. We’ve probably told a few ourselves. That’s right - the infamously corny and usually safe-for-work dad joke.

With Father’s day just around the bend, we thought it would be fittingly corny and fun for us to share our best (and worst) dad jokes with one another.

Whether you have a few somewhat actually funny dad jokes packed away for a special day or you delight in seeing eyes roll when you spout ridiculous witticisms, we’d love to hear them. The more clever or silly, the better.

Oh, and let’s keep it clean. We get some dads (and dad jokes) are less presentable than others. No offense meant to any unkempt dads out there. 

Thank you for being part of this community, for being kind, and for sharing.

~VS Community Management Team


----------



## Gadget

What's white and can't climb trees?

A fridge.


----------

